
Show HN: Refjar.com – bookmark links and fetch online discussions - mdoliwa
https://refjar.com
======
mdoliwa
I build it for myself, as I like to read comments sections a lot, and
sometimes I have interesting article and would like to read what people think
about it. So now I add it to refjar and it fetches discussions from reddit and
HN.

My public bookmarks list:
[https://refjar.com/u/mdoliwa/j/bookmarks](https://refjar.com/u/mdoliwa/j/bookmarks)

I'd be very thankful for any feedback about tool/idea.

~~~
otp124
This is very cool, and thanks for sharing!

One question -- how often does your tool re-scan for new discussions, or does
it not re-scan?

I see on your public bookmarks, it shows current discussions, it would be cool
to see which ones are new since the last time you looked. A further suggestion
would be to include a date & star icon on new discussions. Just a thought --
thanks again for sharing!

~~~
mdoliwa
Now it rescans only number of comments. It starts with n = 15 minutes and
schedules next scan in n*2 if there were no new comments or n/2 if there were
any.

Fetching new discussions after initial scan is in my todo list.

------
blairbeckwith
There’s a very useful service for me here beyond bookmarking. I often want do
read something and wonder if there has been a Hacker News or reddit thread
about it, but don’t necessarily want or need to bookmark it.

Any plans to decouple these? I feel like I remember a chrome extension from
ages ago that showed hacker news comments for the current page, but I’ve
searched a couple times and come up dry.

~~~
mshafer
I use a very simple Chrome extension which just opens any existing Reddit
threads for the current webpage.

[https://github.com/mshafer/chrome-find-on-
reddit](https://github.com/mshafer/chrome-find-on-reddit)

------
sengork
So far I've used Chrome extension "HN current page search" which finds both HN
and Reddit discussions regarding the page you happen to be on (only if you
click the extension does it check).

On the other hand once Delicious closed down I've settled in for
[https://raindrop.io/](https://raindrop.io/)

------
icc97
You can extend it to Twitter too, Arxiv Sanity has a 'Top Hype' section [0].

[0]: [http://arxiv-sanity.com/toptwtr](http://arxiv-sanity.com/toptwtr)

~~~
mdoliwa
Thanks for suggestion.

------
lohfu
man, last week i created [https://peg.gy](https://peg.gy). similar idea when
it comes to rating and tagging but no intention of fetching online
discussions. it's just a proof of concept for now.

i even created a similar bookmarklet to drag to the bookmark bar, but "Peg it"
instead of "Jar It"

~~~
dguo
Just a heads up that according to the React devtools extension, it looks like
Peg.gy is running the development build of React in production. It should be
easy to fix: [https://reactjs.org/docs/optimizing-performance.html#use-
the...](https://reactjs.org/docs/optimizing-performance.html#use-the-
production-build)

~~~
lohfu
yea i know. just a PoC for now, hoping to upload a more functional version
with user accounts and stuffs in the coming week.

------
andrewlouis93
Great idea! Do you plan to make it paid at some point - referring to the Sign
up and try for free note?

The biggest issue I have with bookmarking (apart from a better interface -
which your app addresses) is link rot. I think adding a permalink (maybe by
default?) would take this to the next level. Perma.cc has a nice API last time
I checked :)

~~~
icc97
[http://pinboard.in/](http://pinboard.in/) offers a paid archiving service.
Also Refjar has a somewhat similar interface to Pinboard.

------
mraxilus
It's almost something I would use everyday, but I don't think bookmarks are
the right approach. For example, because reddit comments tend to be higher
quality than YouTube comments I use AlienTube for YouTube which replaces a
YouTube video's comments with reddit threads (if they exist). I'd want a
similar thing for just any article, without having to bookmark what I'm
reading (or go to a separate site even).

AlienTube chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/alientube-for-
yout...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/alientube-for-
youtube/opgodjgjgojjkhlmmhdlojfehcemknnp?hl=en)

~~~
quakenul
I am curious, are you also thinking of a different solution to problem that
bookmarks are solving (= keeping track of websites you want to keep track of)
or just the social part (in your scenario through reddit comments being
injected into any website you visit)?

~~~
mraxilus
Mainly just the social part. I already use a combination of Feedly and IFTTT
to save articles of interest.

------
c0sco
What a wonderful idea. Thanks for sharing.

I especially like the ability to tag items and then search on them. Having a
feature to edit tags after the fact, or search on them by entering a tag name
as opposed to clicking on an existing tag would be really neat.

Bug report: I got a 500 when trying to empty the trash of 2 items.

~~~
mdoliwa
Thanks, I know this project is a little buggy, I'll work as fast as I can to
fix them. Finishing tags edition, and searching like on stackoverflow is one
of the things in my "next" board in Trello :)

------
ajra
This is awesome, I've wanted a tool that shows the HN/Reddit comments on
articles for a while now but never got around to making it -- thanks for
creating it!

------
senthilmpro
Nice Job there. How much it differs from Flipboard / Pocket ?

~~~
mdoliwa
I used Pocket only, and main way of using it was to discover new things. As I
love reading comments it was little annoying to find interesting article and
have no information about online discussions about it. Besides that I wanted
it to have options to share lists of links by making them public, so my wife
could eaisly share her cooking recipies :)

------
startupflix
I wwas thinking about the same concept a few days ago. thanks a lot for
creating this.

Query: How often it rescans the link to check the new comments?

~~~
mdoliwa
Now it rescans only number of comments. It starts with n = 15 minutes and
schedules next scan in n*2 if there were no new comments or n/2 if there were
any.

Fetching new discussions after initial scan is in my todo list.

------
abrahamks
Great app! In the future, is it possible to follow other people and see the
top list of bookmarked links?

This feels like Twitter + Pocket

~~~
mdoliwa
Yep, I'm thinking about doing some aggregate top links and option to subscribe
to lists.

